# Price cut expected for Core 2 Duo??



## psoft (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm planning to buy an assembled computer,i'm really in a fix to go for pentium D or core 2 duo.I have seen performance reviews & Core 2 Duo centainly scores much over pentium D
But the cost of Core 2 Duo processors i currently very high as compared to Pentium D,is there any price cut in core 2 duo expected in next few months.
I heard that a price cut is only round the corner 

What is current price of Core 2 Duo E6400?


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is another idea... Why not go for AMD X2 processor... They are much more affordable than C2D, but perform quite decently...

Arun


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 21, 2007)

International Prices slashed yesterday, It wont take much time now for Prices to reflect in India. Have Patience...i myself am waiting for Price cuts. 

Slashed International Prices 

E4300 - $117 
E4400 - $139 
E6320 - $169 
E6420 - $189
E6600 - $227 
E6700 - $330

For Prices in India, you can check out
*www.theitwares.com/


----------



## hitman050 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ive been waiting for the price cuts ever since they were announced!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 21, 2007)

anyway idea like in days of weeks ?? as how long it will take to new prices to be effected in Kolkata ??

By the way, whats the link of International Prices ?? as this link says *www.crn.com/hardware/198700718 they are expected to make the cut by April 22nd !! ???


----------



## Netjunkie (Apr 21, 2007)

The new prices come into effect from April 22nd in Hydarabad


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 22, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> anyway idea like in days of weeks ?? as how long it will take to new prices to be effected in Kolkata ??
> 
> By the way, whats the link of International Prices ?? as this link says *www.crn.com/hardware/198700718 they are expected to make the cut by April 22nd !! ???


Yeah, Saurav. But i am member of International Best Deals forum and there all the members post the best deals in USA.

All though i dont buy much but i like to study marketr trends . Havent checked today since i just woke up but here is the place where Intel Processors were selling at best prices yesterday

*www.mwave.com/mwave/Viewproducts.hmx?PID=CPU-CORE2DUO&Updepts=CPU&Dname=%3Cb%3EProcessors+%2D+CPU%3C%2Fb%3E

More International Sites will follow trend today  Hope prices reflect in Kolkatta and my City ASAP


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 22, 2007)

I holted my purchase of AMD X2 4400  .... waiting to see how long it takes to come to Kolkata, matter is, Kolkata is the worst IT market in country  u dont get any out of the box product... prices are really late to update 

By the way, sites supports paypal  I have some ammount there at Paypal account of mine  how would one obtain warranty it bought from there ??????

unfortunatelly it seems they dont ship out side USA


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 22, 2007)

Intel has International Warranty, no issues there bro but problem as you said most wont ship outside US.

My cousin is going to US for 3 weeks, i might ask him but i dont like to take "ehsaan". I like to it all by myswlf  Thats one of my weakness and strength 

Anywayz, i saw someone selling at Google Products for 220$ with shipping to India but i am little apprehensive since they looks like a scam 

What i really want at the moment is 2GB 800 MHZ which is selling for 90$. You know i am on 64MB


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 22, 2007)

> What i really want at the moment is 2GB 800 MHZ which is selling for 90$.



where ?? Do the accept paypal ?? do they ship to india ??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> where ?? Do the accept paypal ?? do they ship to india ??



No, no  Damnit i hate Indian Govt useless rules. They will allow Floopies and Printers as an Duty Free Import but not other computer parts.

We should be having prices like US since China has a border with us. Hope, some day there is a no law to promote *computers* in India


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 22, 2007)

now a long wait begains for the price update to follow in Kolkata !!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 22, 2007)

and maybe an even longer wait for the prices to update in mumbai...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 22, 2007)

> where ??



Well, i just found a Deal for 2GB 667 for 100$ with shipping to India. But there are generic RAMs with no BrandName. Kingston is like 95$ without Shpping anything. 

The RAM which i was talking about was  Reviews says easily overclockable to 800MHz
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161677





			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> and maybe an even longer wait for the prices to update in mumbai...


Think Positive, Maybe Its a short wait for us all in India like AMD prices effect was instant here. 

Man! you guys live in Metropolitian Cities and you are worried. Whta will happen to poor people who live in cities like me


----------



## Edburg (Apr 22, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Well, i just found a Deal for 2GB 667 for 100$ with shipping to India. But there are generic RAMs with no BrandName.
> 
> The RAM which i was talking about was  Reviews says easily overclockable to 800MHz
> *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161677



Really ??? They ship it to india ??? Has anyone tried to buy from them ?? Are we imposed of duties and such ??


----------



## mehulved (Apr 22, 2007)

Already there's a thread on this in Technology News.


----------

